# Hello from Flagstaff, AZ



## geocad (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello all!  I'm new to this forum so I thought I would introduce myself.  I'm George and I now live in Flagstaff.  I'm currently looking for a new school (Ju Jitsu, Judo, Hwa Rang Do, or Kick Boxing) so if you know of any in this area please pass on their number or website.  

It's been awhile since I've trained (7 yrs) in HRD but now that I'm a father of a 4 year old, I thought I better lead by example.  There's no sense in having my son attend Karate if I'm not doing something too.  Don't you agree?

Cheers,

geoCAD


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT, good luck finding a gym you like, im sure theres gotta be people on here that know some.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello geocad, and welcome to MT.  Who was your previous HRD instructor?


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Tames D (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## geocad (Apr 12, 2007)

Shesulsa - I read a few pages of the thread where you were inquiring about KJN Ken Corona.  KJN was my master instructor in Tempe.  I actually started HRD back in the early 90's with the Arizona State University HRD club under JKN Sean Arteaga.  But, unfortunately, the stress of a bad relationship and trying to graduate caused me to stop.  I'm once again motivated to start MA again and thought I would try either HRD here in Flagstaff (if available) or even Ju Jitsu or Judo.

Years ago I attended one of KJN's Sulsa camps.  Your name brings back memories of trucking through the forest in the middle of the night trying not to be spotted by the instructors.

~G


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 12, 2007)

geocad said:


> Shesulsa - I read a few pages of the thread where you were inquiring about KJN Ken Corona.  KJN was my master instructor in Tempe.  I actually started HRD back in the early 90's with the Arizona State University HRD club under JKN Sean Arteaga.  But, unfortunately, the stress of a bad relationship and trying to graduate caused me to stop.  I'm once again motivated to start MA again and thought I would try either HRD here in Flagstaff (if available) or even Ju Jitsu or Judo.
> 
> Years ago I attended one of KJN's Sulsa camps.  Your name brings back memories of trucking through the forest in the middle of the night trying not to be spotted by the instructors.
> 
> ~G


Heh!  Sulsa camp, OORah! *chuckle*  What year did you go?


----------



## geocad (Apr 12, 2007)

Gosh darn it, that camp must have been 10 or 12 years ago.  I still have the T-shirt though. 

Did you train in his Tempe or Phoenix dojos?  Are you in AZ now studying with him?


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello George, I agree, lead by example ... welcome to MT ... enjoy!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the group.  It's a friendly place here and we are glad to have you.

AoG


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 12, 2007)

geocad said:


> Gosh darn it, that camp must have been 10 or 12 years ago.  I still have the T-shirt though.
> 
> Did you train in his Tempe or Phoenix dojos?  Are you in AZ now studying with him?


I went to Sulsa Camp in '99.  I train in Washington with one of Master Corona's BBs.


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 13, 2007)

I can't help you out, wrong country, but welcome to MT anyway


----------



## Drac (Apr 13, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## MJS (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT, and best of luck in finding the 'right' place to pursue the arts.


----------



## WanHwa (Apr 28, 2007)

I believe I may have met you when you came down to Phx to speak to KJN a few weeks ago. You startled me when you peeked into the dojang and waved. LOL

Are you planning on coming down to the Valley to train with KJN? You seemed like a very nice person. I look forward to training with you.


----------



## WanHwa (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm new here too...

I forgot to say Welcome!!


----------



## geocad (Apr 29, 2007)

WanHwa - Yes, I am hoping to return to KJN on Fridays and possibly Saturdays only.  I drive down every weekend to be with my wife and kids so any other days just don't work out.  During the week (in Flag) I've attended a few TKD and Hopkido classes in Flag.  The two styles combined remind me alot of HRD.  I'm also really excited about getting back to grappling too.  PM me to discuss more.  Cheers!  ~G


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 29, 2007)

I know its a bit leat, but welcome and good luck in your search!


----------

